
Docker GDPR? - artmees
https://imgur.com/a/GAFQLDr
======
detaro
What are we supposed to glean from that screenshot?

~~~
artmees
they purged all the data, but they can restore the account?

~~~
detaro
Does "reactivate" (not "restore") mean all the data is back, or just that you
can use the username again?

~~~
artmees
at least the username and email are reactivated (which I think all the data
that they have on accounts)... but I think that the public images are still
there available for anyone to download

so my question is any of these complied with GDPR? specifically:

\- The right to rectification

\- The right to erasure

\- The right to restrict processing

\- The right to be informed

~~~
detaro
I don't see why it doesn't. You don't appear to have tried to invoke any of
those rights, so who knows if they comply or not. If you want to know how they
comply with GDPR, how about requesting the details about that instead of
speculating randomly?

~~~
artmees
I hid the post and contacted them asking for clarifications

